# AFPD:kill -1/SIGHUP=instant kill instead of refresh [solved]

## paziu

Hello,

I started messing around with AFPD (  Apple Filing Protocol daemon ) - netatalk component,

Once the share configuration changes, the service needs to be restarted or treated with kill SIGHUP.

Restarting it will disconnect all users, sending kill -1 ( as per the MAN pages ) should cause to re-read the conf files:

 *Quote:*   

> SIGHUP
> 
>            Sending a SIGHUP to afpd will cause it to reload its configuration files.

 

Instead it does KILL it completely.... is this a bug in the code, or does the compile process need an additional switch to handle the signaling?

Thanks a lot!

Mike

ps:

afpd : net-fs/netatalk 2.1

2.6.35-gentoo-r5 i686 SMP

problem solved in the new version: upgrade to netatalk 2.1.3 - ebuild available in the portage tree

----------

